

Beginning Perl (Wrox) - Read Perl book online for free - Phra
http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9781118013847/

======
telemachos
Worth saying: this is not another minor update of Wrox's _Beginning Perl_.
There have been a number of revisions of Simon Cozens's Perl 5.6 (5.8?) era
_Beginning Perl_ , but this is a completely new book (other than the title).
Cozen's original version is already available freely online[1], for what
that's worth.

[1]: <http://www.perl.org/books/beginning-perl/>

